

$150 Per Month to Live, Co-Work, and Play in Michigan. - inspireus
http://www.projectinspire.us/

======
inspireus
We are offering a guarantee to pre-approved startups. If you want to join let
us know and we will look over your company or concept. You come work for 3
months(while paying) and if your company doesn't start generating enough
revenue to pay to live here, get additional financing, or get crowdfunding
through a site like Kickstarter or IndieGoGo we will give you another 3 months
to stay free.

